# How to Remove Split Lug Nut?



## Smoke14 (Jul 11, 2014)

Got a flat today and needed to take the tire/wheel off to fix. Last lug nut and this thing splits and only half of it comes off; the bottom half with the taper that is completely round is still in the recess of the wheel. How the heck do I get it off? Those nut removal sockets aren't deep enough to go around the stud so I can back it off that way. Any ideas?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

May have to run a dye down the stud or buy a new one, but is it split enough you can pry between the wheel and hub and get it off that way?

Or did the lug nut literally break in half?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Try and tap it with a narrow chisel staying away from the stud threads and work it around and off.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

A friend mechanic here either weld a rod of the nut. But for aluminum nuts, he drills it.


----------

